# Has anyone found a bf/gf on this site?



## Kamikaze

I've never had a boyfriend and I want one. Sick of being lonely all the time. This site is the only place I've found people who are anything like me, in real life I've never met anyone who's like me.

So, has anybody found their significant other on this site?


----------



## estse

Ha. Yes. Not me.

Past friends met on here and got married with child too. They stopped coming here due to issues with their popularity, but she came back to get banned by a past moderator. It was actually my fault, but I won't get into it.


----------



## moloko

Lots of people. They open a thread telling their story from time to time.


----------



## Jesuszilla

Yes, it happens all the time on SAS. 

It would be nice to find someone here, but I wouldn't count on it


----------



## UndreamingAwake

Yes. A bit of a weird story. I actually met my first gf on a different board, and after a while we found out we were both a member on SAS. So technically we didn't really meet here, but we hit it off after we met again on here.


----------



## Milco

Jesuszilla said:


> Yes, it happens all the time on SAS.
> 
> It would be nice to find someone here, but I wouldn't count on it


There are too few from around here for anything like that I'm afraid :b
Well.. I guess it's technically possible, but there aren't that many people so..
But then again, when I joined, I got to talking to a girl who had moved from Europe to Australia to be with her boyfriend, so I guess even that is possible.
It's just about finding somebody where there's a mutual interest and a mutual will, I guess.


----------



## komorikun

No. I'm not interested in a long distance relationship. I have never purposely met up with anyone from this site.


----------



## Odinn

Yes, I did.
I wasn't looking for a girlfriend though, just for a friend.
Turned out she was the best of both.


----------



## estse

There's been some long distant flings/ships on here. The two I was friendly with were from the same county. 3000 miles away from me, so I never hear from them anymore. Also, I never her from that other woman I was friends with who went to the same college as the man in the mentioned relationship. Gawd. Buff.


----------



## Alienated

Yes... and she just got a plane ticket to come visit for a month !!


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

I've been here since 2007, in some form or another, and...no.


----------



## Alone75

No, lol not going to happen. You stand a good chance though OP


----------



## bluesalamander

No. Not that I am actively looking for. 

It would be nice if it happen, but it's unlikely.


----------



## Amphoteric

Yes. I wasn't looking for one though; just naturally developed from having a good friendship and more or less matching personalities. 

It was LDR for a few months, but now, he's about a meter away from me here in my room playing Skyrim on Xbox. Can not complain.


----------



## Milco

Amphoteric said:


> It was LDR for a few months, but now, he's about a meter away from me here in my room playing Skyrim on Xbox. Can not complain.


I don't know.. I preferred Oblivion 

But congrats


----------



## Amphoteric

Milco said:


> I don't know.. I preferred Oblivion
> 
> But congrats


Oh, he does too. Nevertheless, he brought Morrowind, Oblivion and Skyrim here for my further education.

One clear sign that he's a foreigner though: he doesn't even prefer to play as a Nord! The things I have to put up with... :no


----------



## Morpheus

A few posters have done this, but most have not.


----------



## marcel177

Yes...indeed


----------



## Vanderfee

Nope, not yet anyway.


----------



## Xtina_Xposed

Not yet but next month that might change when we finally meet. :mushy


----------



## TheSeeker

Some have
Some (including me) haven't:rain


----------



## ineverwipe

Nah. I don't think anyone could ever look past my username lol


----------



## Dissonance

I have a self fantasy of a jailbait harem consisting of Raeden and AceEmoKid.

P.S. I am joking, in truth they are my only friends on this site ;_;


----------



## londonguy202

I have not yet find the girl but have have hope to find her. There are some great women but not all are here in Florida


----------



## londonguy202

Xtina_Xposed said:


> Not yet but next month that might change when we finally meet. :mushy


Good luck, hope u find the guy


----------



## Caduceus

I did and I wasn't even looking for anyone.  It just happened


----------



## JakeBoston1000

just banging girls on the site but no long term relationship.


----------



## arnie

JakeBoston1000 said:


> just banging girls on the site but no long term relationship.


Lol, I actually got one of your messages, trying to chat me up. :eek


----------



## Steinerz

JakeBoston1000 said:


> just banging girls on the site but no long term relationship.


You were very good Jake. Impressive size. :kiss


----------



## JakeBoston1000

thank you everyone. Arnie you're just too hot I couldn't resist.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

No.


----------



## riderless

No but I receive huge amounts of fan mail.


----------



## slowlyimproving

Kamikaze said:


> I've never had a boyfriend and I want one. Sick of being lonely all the time. This site is the only place I've found people who are anything like me, in real life I've never met anyone who's like me.
> 
> So, has anybody found their significant other on this site?


Haven't been on this site long enough to find out. It would be nice to meet someone similar but I'm not getting my hopes up. After all, everyone here has SA, so getting to that level would be difficult.

...but, you never know.


----------



## meepie

I used to be in a relationship with someone on this site. Never again will I do a LDR. I also think someone without social anxiety is a better match for me. :yes


----------



## Ntln

It happens pretty often on here. Personally, I couldn't get into a long-distance relationship, I mean, even if the person was my soulmate or whatever, chatting to someone with text through a screen wouldn't allow me to know their personality in full. However, if I met someone close to me, that might be a different story. I doubt anyone would develop an interest in me here though, considering all the depressive and pseudo-intellectual s*** I post.

OP, I wouldn't go actively looking for someone on this site. Maybe if things happen naturally, like they have for a lot of members on here, it's fine. But be careful advertising yourself directly. There are, sadly, lots of messed up guys on here.


----------



## Enoxyla

No, and I don't want to, long distance relationships/online relationships ain't nothing but drama and suffering.


----------



## kjwkjw

if I cant get a girl in real life, I will not get via internet either. it is even more difficult.


----------



## Csigusz

Yep^^


----------



## TopDawgENT

Your a female so you basically have your choice of 90% of the guys on this site :lol .


----------



## komorikun

I don't know if I could handle dating someone from this site and then break up and have to see them posting still. Posting about who they are dating, etc..


----------



## crimeclub

I'm married to two women on this site currently. Perks of living in Utah I guess.


----------



## UndreamingAwake

komorikun said:


> I don't know if I could handle dating someone from this site and then break up and have to see them posting still. Posting about who they are dating, etc..


Just block them?


----------



## pete24

Nah and not really my intent.

From being here a while most members are overseas and i'm not interested in something that far away.

The few that I noticed who are in the UK either are too young for me or live in a town too far from mine.


So I just see this site as a place to get help with SA and share experiences... nothing more, nothing less


----------



## Evo1114

I could not do the long distance thing. At this stage in my life, I need to physically be with somebody. Maybe in an earlier time of my life I could do that sort of thang, but no way could I do it now. Though there is obviously nothing wrong with others giving it a shot.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I did, but I never intended on looking for a girlfriend here. I just happened to meet someone I shared a lot in common with. She's trying to eat me right now, SAVE ME SAS, SAVE ME!!!


----------



## midnightson

I was in a short long distance "relationship" with someone here once. This was years ago. Pretty much a disaster and I doubt I'd try it again.



> I don't know if I could handle dating someone from this site and then break up and have to see them posting still. Posting about who they are dating, etc..


It sucks.


----------



## tea111red

I'm not really into that idea for several reasons.


----------



## Mr Bacon

What makes me chuckle is that the people who find their soulmates on here tend to have a 200 post history. And they tell the rest of us "_anything's possible, you just have to be patient and look hard enough._" Tssss.

Nobody lives in France so I honestly don't think I'll find someone on here. LDR is out of the question.


----------



## Sacrieur

Mr Bacon said:


> What makes me chuckle is that the people who find their soulmates on here tend to have a 200 post history. And they tell the rest of us "_anything's possible, you just have to be patient and look hard enough._" Tssss.
> 
> Nobody lives in France so I honestly don't think I'll find someone on here. LDR is out of the question.


You just gotta beeeeeeeeliiiiiiieeeeeeevvvvvvveeeeeeee (nyaa~).

---

I don't recommend anyone look for a relationship if they can't deal with their anxiety/depression issues.

But you just want someone to be with? No.

When you have something to bring to the table then you can get your relationship. Has it ever occurred that you just want a significant other because of YOU? Has the thought of someone else's happiness, especially at the cost of your own even entered into the picture here? Or is it just, "IM SO LONELY PLS BE WITH ME."

Well **** that. No one wants to be attached to a friggin' vampire leeching off of them for platitudes and self-esteem.


----------



## CaramelTron

I think it might be nice to have a friend to kiss, cuddle and wallow with. But as a long term thing not a good idea


----------



## slowlyimproving

It would be really nice. But, I'm probably deluding myself to think it's even remotely possible. Still, I'll keep myself open. You never know.


----------



## diamondheart89

Of course not. I'm only looking for serious discussions. No emotions exist here.


----------



## TheDarkGuardian

diamondheart89 said:


> Of course not. I'm only looking for serious discussions. No emotions exist here.


Exterminate. Exterminate.


----------



## Putin

TopDawgENT said:


> Your a female so you basically have your choice of 90% of the guys on this site :lol .


yeah


----------



## AceEmoKid

I'm much too unstable for a relationship, and no one likes me in a romantic sense for me to get in a relationship anyway. I do have a really good friend/crush on here, though, which is pretty nice.


----------



## kjwkjw

Putin said:


> yeah


and she looks like judie foster.


----------



## low

Just go MGTOW.


----------



## power2theweak

Yep, and I married him!


----------



## Hush7

I found two future husbands. I'm still looking for a third husband because you can never have too many backup husbands. 

Edit: I should also mention I found my sister wife since husband 2 requires two wives.


----------



## gunner21

^What's with this incest cult you guys have formed?


----------



## Daveyboy

Hush7 said:


> I found two future husbands. I'm still looking for a third husband because you can never have too many backup husbands.
> 
> Edit: I should also mention I found my sister wife since husband 2 requires two wives.


WAIT...  The backup gets 2 wives.....??...
Oh well.... Mittens likes it quiet anyway.........


----------



## h00dz

Hush7 said:


> I found two future husbands. I'm still looking for a third husband because you can never have too many backup husbands.
> 
> Edit: I should also mention I found my sister wife since husband 2 requires two wives.


:teeth


----------



## louiselouisa

if I have, it would have been an SLDR and it would have costed me my 6-year savings :lol


----------



## Witan

Kamikaze said:


> So, has anybody found their significant other on this site?


I've heard of lots of people on this site who have dated other site members, and there's at least one marriage that I know of off the top of my head. So it's by no means unheard of.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Dated and messed around with a few. Never found a partner on here though, although I did try. They went on to find other boyfriends on here. If only their boyfriends knew what we did lol.


----------



## CurlyHairedGirl

Hopefully.... :/


----------



## Valtron

No, but I've met a lot of people (10+). Once you start dating someone living 3 miles away, you can never do LDRs.


----------



## Valtron

Kamikaze said:


> This site is the only place I've found people who are anything like me, in real life I've never met anyone who's like me.


I use to think the same thing, but I did meet someone similar to me, who also has anxiety. Don't give up. Waiting and eventually meeting that special someone who lives close to you is SO much better than trying an LDR. I promise.


----------



## Resonance

No, nobody has ever done that. Ever.


----------



## londonguy202

Resonance said:


> No, nobody has ever done that. Ever.


I agree, No have done that, I found some great friends and most women on here are taken


----------



## nullptr

Yeah.


----------



## Raeden

Hush7 said:


> I found two future husbands. I'm still looking for a third husband because you can never have too many backup husbands.
> 
> Edit: I should also mention I found my sister wife since husband 2 requires two wives.


And here I was thinking that I was the only user who built harems. :O


----------



## Canucklehead

Nope no one has ever found one.

Not a real one anyways.


----------



## Cracklefire

I'm pretty open about the fact that I'm interested in finding someone on here, or anywhere else, especially if there's an intellectual connection. Long distance doesn't scare me. It just means things will move slow until I'm ready to make a commitment, which is what I prefer anyways. I'm intellectually focused, and I can enjoy a movie by myself just fine. I'm an adult. 

I think the whole stigma of online dating, especially in places that aren't especially zoned for it (i.e. dating websites) is hilarious. As if we aren't all constantly on the lookout for a relationship whenever we're single. The only reason anyone thinks that is because cowardly people are ashamed of who they are, and therefore dishonest about it. When you get a bunch of toads saying "Pfft, I'm too cool to talk to girls in a forum." then everyone else starts to feel like a geek for thinking about it. That's kind of pathetic, in my opinion. Why would you ever let what someone else is doing change your goals in life? If I think finding someone is going to make my life more enjoyable, then I'm not going to limit my options out of some socially pressured sense of embarrassment. 

I'm 26, single, attractive, intelligent, pansexual, and online. Want to get to know me? Just say hi. It's not a sin, I promise.


----------



## arnie

TigerWScarf said:


> yes I did, was long ago, she went crazy


What happened?


----------



## AussiePea

I have and am. Made a bit of a bad habit of it in the past with people I was not suited to, but after (at the time) 22 years without a single bit of interest you kind of jump at an opportunity which arises. One didn't work out because it just wasn't a good bond, but it ended respectfully and we stay in touch on the rare occasion, the other didn't end so well. Let's just say there was someone else she had whom I never know about for many months, *expletive expletive*. After that I told myself never again however became good friends with someone who I spoke to nearly every day for 6 months and it naturally drifted into something more serious and because of that and the fact I knew them well and it was a very gradual thing I have a lot of confidence for it long term.

But yeah, careful of the crazies, get to know people over a long period of time as acquaintances/friends first, this is a mental health forum after all....


----------



## housebunny

AussiePea said:


> But yeah, careful of the crazies, get to know people over a long period of time as acquaintances/friends first, this is a mental health forum after all....


Yeah, I've been wondering when I see threads with these titles if anyone has had the opposite experience. I wonder how safe it is.


----------



## diamondheart89

AussiePea said:


> I have and am. Made a bit of a bad habit of it in the past with people I was not suited to, but after (at the time) 22 years without a single bit of interest you kind of jump at an opportunity which arises. One didn't work out because it just wasn't a good bond, but it ended respectfully and we stay in touch on the rare occasion, the other didn't end so well. Let's just say there was someone else she had whom I never know about for many months, *expletive expletive*. After that I told myself never again however became good friends with someone who I spoke to nearly every day for 6 months and it naturally drifted into something more serious and because of that and the fact I knew them well and it was a very gradual thing I have a lot of confidence for it long term.
> 
> But yeah, careful of the crazies, get to know people over a long period of time as acquaintances/friends first, this is a mental health forum after all....


:yay

Congratz homie.


----------



## Milco

There needs to be more Danes (or Scandinavians (or Europeans (or Earthlings))) on here..
Do any of you want to move to Denmark? :b


----------



## Royals

No, not sure if I am that popular, but it would be a bit hard with big distances


----------



## RyeCatcher86

Yep, sure did


----------



## meedo

Kamikaze said:


> I've never had a boyfriend and I want one. Sick of being lonely all the time. This site is the only place I've found people who are anything like me, in real life I've never met anyone who's like me.
> 
> So, has anybody found their significant other on this site?


I haven't actively looked here.. but i have read on at least one couple that are engaged and i know some that are looking. There are many many decent people here actually. Who knows... i might snatch a good quality girl from here !

Shyness is attractive to me. And since around a year ago.. i can say that i nearly don't have any social anxiety.


----------



## nster

Yep, started chatting, chatted practically everyday for 8 months or so until I went to see her. Was a long distance relationship but thats not what ended it. it lasted 14 months, my first date/love/relationship. It is nice to have someone who understands you.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

We went out for 6 months and I ended it, because it was too long of a distance (among other things). Was for the best.


----------



## MoonlitMadness

It might be nice, tehe. But people barely talk to me as friends let alone anything more xD


----------



## euphoria04

Umbreon said:


> Yes. It was fine at first but it ended with me getting a peace order against him and him attempting to ruin my life. He's in jail now.
> 
> This is a rarity guyz. I'm not saying this site is full of psychopaths - just be careful nam sayin.


Posts: 3

Wat.


----------



## londonguy202

MoonlitMadness said:


> It might be nice, tehe. But people barely talk to me


I know that feeling, Thanks to skype and the wonders of technology, I am not alone anymore. All my friends are back in england and have their own lives.


----------



## londonguy202

I wish I found a GF here on the site, but I live in hope, I am always ready for a relationship anytime, Single,British and tall


----------



## Kairoz

Anyone from Sweden?


----------



## rdrr

Considering the responses, and the ad nauseum posts and threads about a lack of dating and relationships amongst us, is it safe to assume people are looking for a gf/bf from this site more than they are looking for anxiety support, or is that the support?


----------



## AussiePea

Umbreon said:


> I had to get a new account. Also, on this account I had more posts but when he found it I deleted them all. My old name was harbingerofdeath I think. Idk it's been a while. He managed to figure out my usernames no matter how well I hid so I left for a while. I first joined in February of 2012. We dated from 2012 to 2013 and the abuse continued after our breakup for months. I finally went to the police two months ago.


Ah I remember you and who I believe you were dating (at least the person making the lovely dove posts back then). Scary how different people can seem initially and what their true personalities are like. Sounds like he's now where he belongs though, hopefully has given you relief.

@rdrr: People come here for the support but I think when they realise there are a lot of people who for once in their lives understand them and what they are dealing with it becomes hard to not form stronger connections. It's a natural progression tbh.


----------



## CoffeeGuy

I'm not really looking for a long distance/Internet relationship, which is about all you could find on here unless you got really lucky finding someone your compatible with who happens to live nearby.

Besides, Just as I'd never let anyone I know in real life know of my activity on this site, I don't intend on ever letting anyone on here know my real identity.


----------



## LostAndFoun D

Valtron said:


> No, but I've met a lot of people (10+). Once you start dating someone living 3 miles away, you can never do LDRs.


3 miles....that's way too close. Someone that close would trigger my anxiety like crazy. They have to live in a different country to get anywhere with me...


----------



## LostAndFoun D

rdrr said:


> Considering the responses, and the ad nauseum posts and threads about a lack of dating and relationships amongst us, is it safe to assume people are looking for a gf/bf from this site more than they are looking for anxiety support, or is that the support?


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

LostAndFoun D said:


>


Haha, nice! It's been so long since I've listened to Aldo Nova


----------



## kjwkjw

I have tried just for fun on a dating site. i posted some pics of me and wrote a good and mystery text. i got no girls writing to me and they did not answear when i write to them.

so I ended my account....

after that, I came back to the dating site, but this time as a girl just to se the diffrence...and oh my.....i get 100 answears, guys writing all the time...

so much diffrent being a boy and girl :/ it really sucks. I also want attention ;/


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Umbreon said:


> Yes. It was fine at first but it ended with me getting a peace order against him and him attempting to ruin my life. *He's in jail now. *
> 
> This is a rarity guyz. I'm not saying this site is full of psychopaths - just be careful nam sayin.





Umbreon said:


> I had to get a new account. Also, on this account I had more posts but when he found it I deleted them all. My old name was harbingerofdeath I think. Idk it's been a while. He managed to figure out my usernames no matter how well I hid so I left for a while. I first joined in February of 2012. We dated from 2012 to 2013 and the abuse continued after our breakup for months. I finally went to the police two months ago.


GEEZUS! :shock


----------



## TheRob

It's not why I'm on this board, but no, I haven't. I'm not enthusiastic about long-distance relationships anyway.


----------



## Tibble

I thought I did xD


----------



## Cracklefire

kjwkjw said:


> I have tried just for fun on a dating site. i posted some pics of me and wrote a good and mystery text. i got no girls writing to me and they did not answear when i write to them.
> 
> so I ended my account....
> 
> after that, I came back to the dating site, but this time as a girl just to se the diffrence...and oh my.....i get 100 answears, guys writing all the time...
> 
> so much diffrent being a boy and girl :/ it really sucks. I also want attention ;/


This.

Let me big a big brother to you for a moment, my friend. The world is a cruel place. Women don't give a **** about you, and they never will. Nobody does. You know who cares about you? You do. You're the only one who has to live with you 100% of the time, for the rest of your life, so you're the only one who makes your happiness a priority. Women want status, and money, just like men want sex and power. We're animals, and until you wake up to that fact, you will keep expecting things that aren't coming to you. You're clever. I performed the same experiment, and learned the same lesson. Clever people will go far, but ONLY if they use their cleverness for their own gain, and stop waiting for other people to take notice of them, and praise them for how clever they are. No one is going to be your angel. No one is going to save you from your life. You have to use your own teeth and claws to fight your way out of this hell. If women want money, and status, and you want women, then get money, and status. Learn how to be confident, get your six pack abs, become more social and interesting. Then you'll have more women than you know what to do with. Don't want to do all that work? Then you don't really want a woman. You're looking to settle, so find someone else who's looking to settle. Someone else who's out of shape, someone else who lacks confidence and intrigue. Maybe, if you're really clever, you can manipulate them into becoming what you want. Otherwise, 5's belong with 5's, 6's belong with 6's, 7's belong with 7's, and so on. I don't just mean appearance, I mean your rank within the human kingdom and our uniquely effed up food chain called social politics. If you're a 5, quit asking 7's, 8's, 9's and 10's to dance with you. It's not going to happen. If you aren't going to be charitable with a 2, or a 3, why should those above you be charitable with you? This is an animal world. We are animals. Stop expecting anyone to love you, and go out in the world, get what you want. There's a price to pay for everything. The ancients sacrificed humans every day to make sure the sun rose. Make your sacrifices, in your own personal life, or expect continued failure.

Tough love, but truth. Take care and good luck, from another traveler on the road.


----------



## T Studdly

I hope I do.


----------



## perennial wallflower

Umbreon said:


> Yes. It was fine at first but it ended with me getting a peace order against him and him attempting to ruin my life. He's in jail now.
> 
> This is a rarity guyz. I'm not saying this site is full of psychopaths - just be careful nam sayin.


Another story to give to people who tell me to be more open with who I give personal information to online so that people I'm not even dating can be crazy in my general direction.

Sorry things turned out this way for you.


----------



## mezzoforte

Umbreon said:


> Yes. It was fine at first but it ended with me getting a peace order against him and him attempting to ruin my life. He's in jail now.
> 
> This is a rarity guyz. I'm not saying this site is full of psychopaths - just be careful nam sayin.


How long is he in for?


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I tried dating people on this site before. It wasn't a very good idea and I don't think I'll be doing it again. The good thing about that is I don't feel like I need to impress anyone or be careful about what I post. I can just say whatever the hell I want and not give a s*** what anyone thinks. This site is pretty much my only safe outlet and I don't need a girlfriend getting pissed off at everything I have to say on here.

You know. The whole "Don't s*** where you eat" concept.


----------



## brooke_brigham

TopDawgENT said:


> Your a female so you basically have your choice of 90% of the guys on this site :lol .


Really?? Awesome. OK guys send a full body shot along with a resume and I'll review them and get back to you.



RelinquishedHell said:


> I tried dating people on this site before. It wasn't a very good idea and I don't think I'll be doing it again. The good thing about that is I don't feel like I need to impress anyone or be careful about what I post. I can just say whatever the hell I want and not give a s*** what anyone thinks. This site is pretty much my only safe outlet and I don't need a girlfriend getting pissed off at everything I have to say on here.
> 
> You know. The whole "Don't s*** where you eat" concept.


Well fine. I was going to offer you a no strings attached, _anything _goes relationship but hey...I'm going to respect your wishes. :eyes


----------



## arnie

mezzoforte said:


> How long is he in for?


Looking for a penpal? :teeth


----------



## cybernaut

Umbreon said:


> I had to get a new account. Also, on this account I had more posts but when he found it I deleted them all. My old name was harbingerofdeath I think. Idk it's been a while. He managed to figure out my usernames no matter how well I hid so I left for a while. I first joined in February of 2012. We dated from 2012 to 2013 and the abuse continued after our breakup for months. I finally went to the police two months ago.


Well, damn....

It's sad to hear about your experience. I've dealt with people who kept trying to get to me too no matter how much I tried to hide info about myself, especially online. The world can be a crazy place sometimes.


----------



## seeking777

I haven't. But it seems like many have. Honestly, it would be nice to meet someone on here. I would like to meet someone who could commiserate with my struggles and be understanding. And of course if the chemistry and attraction is on and poppin then definitely. I'm not opposed to LDR. But someone in more close proximity would be wayyy better.


----------



## seeking777

Umbreon said:


> I had to get a new account. Also, on this account I had more posts but when he found it I deleted them all. My old name was harbingerofdeath I think. Idk it's been a while. He managed to figure out my usernames no matter how well I hid so I left for a while. I first joined in February of 2012. We dated from 2012 to 2013 and the abuse continued after our breakup for months. I finally went to the police two months ago.


What the WHAT!??!!?!???!!? That is soooo scary. yo.... Forgive me, I'm in shock right now. I'm glad you didn't get hurt and that guy is locked up. Wow...


----------



## blacknight112

Umbreon said:


> I didn't want it to get to that point at all. I feel horrible about it but he was making death/rape threats and after the peace order (restraining order) was granted he contacted me repeatedly over the course of two weeks and showed up at my house twice. >.<


You shouldn't feel horrible about it. He made threats, abused you and your trust... I say good riddance!



Cracklefire said:


> This.
> 
> Let me big a big brother to you for a moment, my friend. The world is a cruel place. Women don't give a **** about you, and they never will. Nobody does. You know who cares about you? You do. You're the only one who has to live with you 100% of the time, for the rest of your life, so you're the only one who makes your happiness a priority. Women want status, and money, just like men want sex and power. We're animals, and until you wake up to that fact, you will keep expecting things that aren't coming to you. You're clever. I performed the same experiment, and learned the same lesson. Clever people will go far, but ONLY if they use their cleverness for their own gain, and stop waiting for other people to take notice of them, and praise them for how clever they are. No one is going to be your angel. No one is going to save you from your life. You have to use your own teeth and claws to fight your way out of this hell. If women want money, and status, and you want women, then get money, and status. Learn how to be confident, get your six pack abs, become more social and interesting. Then you'll have more women than you know what to do with. Don't want to do all that work? Then you don't really want a woman. You're looking to settle, so find someone else who's looking to settle. Someone else who's out of shape, someone else who lacks confidence and intrigue. Maybe, if you're really clever, you can manipulate them into becoming what you want. Otherwise, 5's belong with 5's, 6's belong with 6's, 7's belong with 7's, and so on. I don't just mean appearance, I mean your rank within the human kingdom and our uniquely effed up food chain called social politics. If you're a 5, quit asking 7's, 8's, 9's and 10's to dance with you. It's not going to happen. If you aren't going to be charitable with a 2, or a 3, why should those above you be charitable with you? This is an animal world. We are animals. Stop expecting anyone to love you, and go out in the world, get what you want. There's a price to pay for everything. The ancients sacrificed humans every day to make sure the sun rose. Make your sacrifices, in your own personal life, or expect continued failure.
> 
> Tough love, but truth. Take care and good luck, from another traveler on the road.


Dude I'm making your post my signature. Scratch that its to long but great inspiration!:thanks


----------



## One Man Band

Not yet, but I'm hoping to...


----------



## sad vlad

brooke_brigham said:


> guys send a full body shot along with a resume and I'll review them and get back to you.


Well, sorry, but you can count me out. Body shots and resumes do not look good together in the same phrase. I am afraid you just want to get your hands on this sexy body of mine. :b


----------



## RelinquishedHell

brooke_brigham said:


> Well fine. I was going to offer you a no strings attached, _anything _goes relationship but hey...I'm going to respect your wishes. :eyes


Are you getting testy with me? I always ace my tests.


----------



## Paper Samurai

Umbreon said:


> Yes. It was fine at first but it ended with me getting a peace order against him and him attempting to ruin my life. He's in jail now.


 Sweet baby Jesus :-o !

Now that is something, I think I even remember the posts that the pair of you made on this forum.


----------



## brooke_brigham

RelinquishedHell said:


> Are you getting testy with me? I always ace my tests.


LOL...okay


----------

